# Discus vs All male peacock/hap tank



## sakurachan1 (Apr 7, 2012)

originally I wanted to start an all male peacock/hap tank in my 130 G tank, but now I'm hesitating if I should go for discus instead. I heard keeping Discus is quite hard? or rather alot of work? While all male peacock/hap is more of playing with balance, trials and errors? Can I get some pros and cons on both of these tanks? I just wanted to see some some perspective from different people that may have actually experienced both tanks.

PS: the tap water I get are very soft, around 6.3PH, and almost 0KH n GH.


----------



## shocker123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Because of your water alone, I would say Discus!


----------



## sandandrocks (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a 125 all male peacock/hap and i can say i love it. Lots of colors and cool behaviors. They are like my pet puppies because they always greet me when i get home (probably cuz they wanna eat lol).

But unlike the others i've been fortunate enough to not have any kind of serious aggression in my tank. Yes it can be a trial and error, but if you are lucky you won't have to worry about removing any of your stock. This set up is definately worth having as mine is the centerpiece furniture in my living room (even more so than my 42" loaded surround sound tv).

Sorry i only have experience with all male peacock/hap and not discus.


----------



## Hypnotank (Apr 30, 2012)

sandandrocks said:


> I have a 125 all male peacock/hap and i can say i love it. Lots of colors and cool behaviors. They are like my pet puppies because they always greet me when i get home (probably cuz they wanna eat lol).
> 
> But unlike the others i've been fortunate enough to not have any kind of serious aggression in my tank. Yes it can be a trial and error, but if you are lucky you won't have to worry about removing any of your stock. This set up is definately worth having as mine is the centerpiece furniture in my living room (even more so than my 42" loaded surround sound tv).
> 
> Sorry i only have experience with all male peacock/hap and not discus.


Our setups almost sound identical!
I can also say that having an all male hap/peacock tank has been fantastic. I have had to sadly give some away due to aggression but only a few. I have myself to blame for that as I was inexperienced at the start, (I still am as you learn something new every day).
Discus are beautiful don't get me wrong but I love the diversity and behavior as stated above. 
Good luck to you!


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (May 23, 2009)

Well your water is perfect for a planted tank with discus. IMO an african tank will be easier to deal with since after it's all stock you usually just do water changes while with a planted tank you have trimming/ dosing and ect. Both set ups if down right look stunning. It's really what you prefer.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

a picture is worth a thousand words so heres a few =p


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

SICK! :drooling:


----------



## Malawidude5710 (Feb 12, 2012)

I Like the Lion King background lol


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

Malawidude5710 said:


> I Like the Lion King background lol


its the lion king TWO! thank you very much lol


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd say BOTH! Get yourself another six foot tank and set up both.

If you can't afford that or don't have the room I would go with an all male hap/peacock tank. IMO they are just as beautiful than discus and much easier to take care of over all.

If you like a challenge then go for discus.


----------



## sakurachan1 (Apr 7, 2012)

nice pictures! i will sure to stick an LCD tv behind my tank . Thanks for all the input, I think i will be going all male peacock/hap for now, as they are alot sturdy than discus which I'm not sure if Im up to the task yet haha.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

sakurachan1 said:


> nice pictures! i will sure to stick an LCD tv behind my tank . Thanks for all the input, I think i will be going all male peacock/hap for now, as they are alot sturdy than discus which I'm not sure if Im up to the task yet haha.


who said its not "in" the tank? lol but it seems we lost another would be discus keeper =p


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

jd lover said:


> sakurachan1 said:
> 
> 
> > nice pictures! i will sure to stick an LCD tv behind my tank . Thanks for all the input, I think i will be going all male peacock/hap for now, as they are alot sturdy than discus which I'm not sure if Im up to the task yet haha.
> ...


I saw them do that on Tanked...pretty sweet!


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

such a hard decision, id base it off water.. if you dont need to buffer water for discus, that just makes taking care of them super easy as long as you keep up with water changes.

i find the malawi buffer to work well at my home which has soft, low ph water.. but its just an added expense.

my office has harder water with a 7.8-8 ph so i went ahead with all male peacock hap 125g. no buffers, no real maintenance. i just do 1 or 2 25-35% water changes a week. add some salt and continue on with my day.

looking at homes right now.. really hoping whatever i land on has soft low ph water like my parents house.

also filter deisgn is something to consider.. are you ready for a refugium? if i ever get discus i will focus my sump design more around reducing nitrates, while my first attempt at a sump was more around water volume and large wetdry capacity for a heavily stocked peacock hap tank. its working great, but im working on incorporating pothos now to help reduce nitrates. \


----------

